# Ucraina rifiuta ultimatum Russia. Italia chiude spazio aereo



## admin (27 Febbraio 2022)

L'Ucraina dice no all'ultimatum avanzato dalla Russia per provare a trattare. Questa la risposta da parte di Kiev:"La Russia sta cercando di mettere l'Ucraina in condizioni di ultimatum inaccettabili, che abbiamo rifiutato categoricamente molto tempo fa. Possiamo accettare un formato concordato, una sede concordata, un contenuto reale e un risultato equo ma solo se la Russia interromperà le manipolazioni su questi colloqui".

Nel frattempo, l'Italia ha deciso di chiudere lo spazio aereo alla Russia.

*Bielorussia: Le sanzioni porteranno la Russia all'impensabile.
Si parla tanto di settore bancario, gas, petrolio, Swift. È peggio di dichiarare guerra. La Russia viene spinta verso una terza guerra mondiale. Dovremmo essere molto riservati e stare alla larga da essa. Perché la guerra nucleare è la fine di tutto”*


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina dice no all'ultimatum avanzato dalla Russia per provare a trattare. Questa la risposta da parte di Kiev:"La Russia sta cercando di mettere l'Ucraina in condizioni di ultimatum inaccettabili, che abbiamo rifiutato categoricamente molto tempo fa. Possiamo accettare un formato concordato, una sede concordata, un contenuto reale e un risultato equo ma solo se la Russia interromperà le manipolazioni su questi colloqui".
> 
> Nel frattempo, l'Italia ha deciso di chiudere lo spazio aereo alla Russia.



Bravi ragazzi. Forza Ucraina!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina dice no all'ultimatum avanzato dalla Russia per provare a trattare. Questa la risposta da parte di Kiev:"La Russia sta cercando di mettere l'Ucraina in condizioni di ultimatum inaccettabili, che abbiamo rifiutato categoricamente molto tempo fa. Possiamo accettare un formato concordato, una sede concordata, un contenuto reale e un risultato equo ma solo se la Russia interromperà le manipolazioni su questi colloqui".
> 
> Nel frattempo, l'Italia ha deciso di chiudere lo spazio aereo alla Russia.



Situazione sempre più tesa, la vedo veramente male...


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

L'Ukraina ha lanciato un sito dove vengono pubblicate foto dei soldati russi morti così le famiglie posso riconoscere i cadaveri. Tenete presente che la Russia non comunica il numero dei morti, nemmeno ai famigliari


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Febbraio 2022)

Riporto dal topic precedente il mio commento: 

Ah, ora con ogni probabilità la guerra entrerà nella fase "abbiamo provato a dimostrare che eravamo in grado di condurre un'operazione chirurgica con perdite limitate, non ci siamo riusciti e vi tiriamo addosso tutto quello che abbiamo facendo un macello clamoroso e riducendo il paese in macerie".
Sono passati appena 4 giorni e i russi sono già disperati  
Ma d'altronde, cosa dovevo aspettarmi da un esercito pieno di residuati sovietici, corrotto, con coscritti pagati 25 dollari al mese e linee di rifornimento da terzo mondo


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Io penso di stare cominciando a delirare pesantemente, sono a pranzo da mia madre, sto preparando una carbonara con in testa il pensiero "spero non sia l'ultima volta". Boh, la sto vivendo malissimo


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina dice no all'ultimatum avanzato dalla Russia per provare a trattare. Questa la risposta da parte di Kiev:"La Russia sta cercando di mettere l'Ucraina in condizioni di ultimatum inaccettabili, che abbiamo rifiutato categoricamente molto tempo fa. Possiamo accettare un formato concordato, una sede concordata, un contenuto reale e un risultato equo ma solo se la Russia interromperà le manipolazioni su questi colloqui".
> 
> Nel frattempo, l'Italia ha deciso di chiudere lo spazio aereo alla Russia.


Anche altri paesi europei stanno chiudendo lo spazio aereo.. Significa che c'è timore che la Russia possa sganciare qualche confetto a caso dove capita..
Situazione surreale, assurda.. Si rischia davvero la guerra aperta


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'Ukraina ha lanciato un sito dove vengono pubblicate foto dei soldati russi morti così le famiglie posso riconoscere i cadaveri. Tenete presente che la Russia non comunica il numero dei morti, nemmeno ai famigliari


Che spettacolo................


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche altri paesi europei stanno chiudendo lo spazio aereo.. Significa che c'è timore che la Russia possa sganciare qualche confetto a caso dove capita..
> Situazione surreale, assurda.. Si rischia davvero la guerra aperta


Ma no, se volessero la guerra, se ne fregherebbero dello spazio aereo chiuso.
È un modo per isolare, anche economicamente, la Russia


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche altri paesi europei stanno chiudendo lo spazio aereo.. Significa che c'è timore che la Russia possa sganciare qualche confetto a caso dove capita..
> Situazione surreale, assurda.. Si rischia davvero la guerra aperta


Infatti, temo che la situazione sia infinitamente più grave di quanto non sembri


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Riporto dal topic precedente il mio commento:
> 
> Ah, ora con ogni probabilità la guerra entrerà nella fase "abbiamo provato a dimostrare che eravamo in grado di condurre un'operazione chirurgica con perdite limitate, non ci siamo riusciti e vi tiriamo addosso tutto quello che abbiamo facendo un macello clamoroso e riducendo il paese in macerie".
> Sono passati appena 4 giorni e i russi sono già disperati
> Ma d'altronde, cosa dovevo aspettarmi da un esercito pieno di residuati sovietici, corrotto, con coscritti pagati 25 dollari al mese e linee di rifornimento da terzo mondo


Speriamo sia davvero così anche se fa paura perché se metti un lupo alle corde di solito non si arrende ma farà di tutto prima di soccombere


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Riporto dal topic precedente il mio commento:
> 
> Ah, ora con ogni probabilità la guerra entrerà nella fase "abbiamo provato a dimostrare che eravamo in grado di condurre un'operazione chirurgica con perdite limitate, non ci siamo riusciti e vi tiriamo addosso tutto quello che abbiamo facendo un macello clamoroso e riducendo il paese in macerie".
> Sono passati appena 4 giorni e i russi sono già disperati
> Ma d'altronde, cosa dovevo aspettarmi da un esercito pieno di residuati sovietici, corrotto, con coscritti pagati 25 dollari al mese e linee di rifornimento da terzo mondo


Che la superpotenza russa fosse stata assai ingigantita da un’abile propaganda mi era già noto, ma non avevo idea fossero messi così male. Che ne pensi dello stanziamento di 100 miliardi di dollari da parte della Germania?


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

chiudere lo spazio aereo è tipo la pagliacciata sul covid.
chiudi dalla Cina, ma arrivi via scalo da un altro paese
a parte che gli oligarchi russi hanno passaporto europeo, dato da vari paesi dietro investimenti, quindi non servirebbe neanche bloccare gli sbarchi per residenza in Russia


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma no, se volessero la guerra, se ne fregherebbero dello spazio aereo chiuso.
> È un modo per isolare, anche economicamente, la Russia


No, è un modo ufficiale per dire che se un aereo russo entra sui confini nazionali posso abbatterlo senza dover dare spiegazioni.. Sono misure preventive


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Che la superpotenza russa fosse stata assai ingigantita da un’abile propaganda mi era già noto, ma non avevo idea fossero messi così male. Che ne pensi dello stanziamento di 100 miliardi di dollari da parte della Germania?


Ma quindi pensavano di prendere l’ucraina in 2 giorni? Mi pare strano dai..


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'Ukraina ha lanciato un sito dove vengono pubblicate foto dei soldati russi morti così le famiglie posso riconoscere i cadaveri. Tenete presente che la Russia non comunica il numero dei morti, nemmeno ai famigliari


Mi permetto di fare una breve riflessione: siamo tutti, o quasi, incattiviti con i Russi per quel che sta accadendo, ma in cuor mio non riesco a non provare profonda tristezza per quei ragazzi russi di 19 o 20 anni mandati a combattere sul fronte con la stessa considerazione che si dà alla carne pronta alla macellazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina dice no all'ultimatum avanzato dalla Russia per provare a trattare. Questa la risposta da parte di Kiev:"La Russia sta cercando di mettere l'Ucraina in condizioni di ultimatum inaccettabili, che abbiamo rifiutato categoricamente molto tempo fa. Possiamo accettare un formato concordato, una sede concordata, un contenuto reale e un risultato equo ma solo se la Russia interromperà le manipolazioni su questi colloqui".
> 
> Nel frattempo, l'Italia ha deciso di chiudere lo spazio aereo alla Russia.


che disastro che ha combinato Putin ragazzi.. "ha calcolato tutto non è scemo". A questo punto la mia teoria numero 1 di ieri (del mega piano pensato dal 2000) è cannato alla grande.

Ormai c'è l'intero mondo contro, lasciamo stare la corea del Nord ed il venezuela e Iran che sono messi con le pezze già di loro.. bisogna essere dei geni per farsi mettere contro 100 e passa paesi.. o comunque chi non è schierto contro è di fatto "neutrale" e non vuole averci nulla.

Mi aspetto che gli alieni gialli decidano di tagliare la corda pure loro tra poco..


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tenderei a tenere aperta la porta della diplomazia, costi quel che costi. Non capisco il tifo.

Questo non si ferma. E' stato molto chiaro.

E questo indipendentemente dalle ragioni di un'aggressione, e tutte le ragioni che può avere l'Ucraina.

Come già detto, io prego che non ci si arrivi. Non è un partita di calcio. Se parte la bambola, poi sono dolori seri, di quelli che genereranno lacrime per l'eternità.


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di fare una breve riflessione: siamo tutti, o quasi, incattiviti con i Russi per quel che sta accadendo, ma in cuor mio non riesco a non provare profonda tristezza per quei ragazzi russi di 19 o 20 anni mandati a combattere sul fronte con la stessa considerazione che si dà alla carne pronta alla macellazione.


Guarda ho visto un'intervista a un padre di un ragazzo russo che nemmeno sapeva che suo figlio fosse in Ukraina. Rendiamoci conto


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Febbraio 2022)

Due osservazioni per quelli che hanno il mantra "Biden ha provocato Putin" in testa e che casualmente non muovono mezza parola contro il pazzo Russo. Oltretutto facendo così avrebbe ridicolizzato Biden e sarebbe passato alla storia. 

Il dittatore poteva rispondere all'incirca così alle provocazioni di Biden: "Mi dispiace molto notare che il presidente USA al posto di placare i toni continua a provocare, cercando di causare in una reazione, che devo dire c'è, ed è di amore e pace. Cesso qui le ostilità per il bene della popolazione russa e mondiale e spero che Biden faccia lo stesso"
Questo è quello che avrebbe fatto un Presidente degno di questo nome e non quel bullo di Putin.


L'altra osservazione è la seguente: Biden ha provocato Putin è allo stesso infimo livello de "Andava in giro in minigonna a provocare, quindi si è meritata d'essere stuprata"



Vedete un po' voi eh


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi pensavano di prendere l’ucraina in 2 giorni? Mi pare strano dai..


Non saprei davvero che dire: magari contavano sull’effetto sorpresa, sull’arte debolezza dei civili e/o sulle diserzioni dell’esercito.


----------



## Milanoide (27 Febbraio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di fare una breve riflessione: siamo tutti, o quasi, incattiviti con i Russi per quel che sta accadendo, ma in cuor mio non riesco a non provare profonda tristezza per quei ragazzi russi di 19 o 20 anni mandati a combattere sul fronte con la stessa considerazione che si dà alla carne pronta alla macellazione.


Loro una scelta la hanno.
Gli Ucraini no.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Loro una scelta la hanno.
> Gli Ucraini no.


 Che questi ragazzi abbiano altre scelte è a mio parere opinabile.


----------



## Djici (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tenderei a tenere aperta la porta della diplomazia, costi quel che costi. Non capisco il tifo.
> 
> Questo non si ferma. E' stato molto chiaro.
> 
> ...


Non esiste un uomo al mondo che non preferirebbe la diplomazia rispetto ad una guerra che potrebbe pure portare alla fine del umanità.
Però ti devi rendere conto che si può difficilmente tornare indietro.
Non si potrà più credere ad una sola parola di Putin. E quando dico parola voglio dire che non si potrà credere nemmeno a qualsiasi accordo firmato. Tanto poi non rispetta quello che ha firmato lui stesso.
Ci ha minacciati con l'atomica.
Cosa vuoi parlare?


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dopo una battaglia durissima, le forze ukraine tornano a controllare pienamente Kharkiv


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Febbraio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di fare una breve riflessione: siamo tutti, o quasi, incattiviti con i Russi per quel che sta accadendo, ma in cuor mio non riesco a non provare profonda tristezza per quei ragazzi russi di 19 o 20 anni mandati a combattere sul fronte con la stessa considerazione che si dà alla carne pronta alla macellazione.



La penso come te. Ed aggiungo che i Russi manco si degnano di informare le famiglie quando muore un loro caro. Il primo che vede i soldati come pura carne da macello è quel pazzo di Putin.


----------



## darden (27 Febbraio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Non saprei davvero che dire: magari contavano sull’effetto sorpresa, sull’arte debolezza dei civili e/o sulle diserzioni dell’esercito.


News non ufficiali dicevano che è stato pensionato Gerasimov (capo di stato e stratega russo) se fosse vero significa che hanno davvero cannato alla grande la strategia e pensavano di essere accolti dal popolo e dall'esercito


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'Ukraina ha lanciato un sito dove vengono pubblicate foto dei soldati russi morti così le famiglie posso riconoscere i cadaveri. Tenete presente che la Russia non comunica il numero dei morti, nemmeno ai famigliari


Certo l’onore è tutto loro, si deve ammettere


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Io penso di stare cominciando a delirare pesantemente, sono a pranzo da mia madre, sto preparando una carbonara con in testa il pensiero "spero non sia l'ultima volta". Boh, la sto vivendo malissimo


Per sdrammatizzare: almeno Putin ha sconfitto il coviddi


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che spettacolo................


Beh fabri mi sembra una cosa giusta in mezzo a tutto quello schifo


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

@Milanforever26 nessuna certezza e nessuna speranza, una mia impressione, anche se lo dico con fermezza.
Non vedo forme di dialogo e diplomazia, ognuno va per la sua tangente..


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non esiste un uomo al mondo che non preferirebbe la diplomazia rispetto ad una guerra che potrebbe pure portare alla fine del umanità.
> Però ti devi rendere conto che si può difficilmente tornare indietro.
> Non si potrà più credere ad una sola parola di Putin. E quando dico parola voglio dire che non si potrà credere nemmeno a qualsiasi accordo firmato. Tanto poi non rispetta quello che ha firmato lui stesso.
> Ci ha minacciati con l'atomica.
> Cosa vuoi parlare?



La situazione è figlia di roba che parte da decenni fa. Adesso in tre giorni ci siamo svegliati.

Io non dico altro, punto. Non sto con Putin e non sto con chi fa politiche espansionistiche in generale.

Se critichi il mio post e non si può tornare indietro, allora che si vada allo scontro.

Auguri, fratello.


----------



## vota DC (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> che disastro che ha combinato Putin ragazzi.. "ha calcolato tutto non è scemo". A questo punto la mia teoria numero 1 di ieri (del mega piano pensato dal 2000) è cannato alla grande.
> 
> Ormai c'è l'intero mondo contro, lasciamo stare la corea del Nord ed il venezuela e Iran che sono messi con le pezze già di loro.. bisogna essere dei geni per farsi mettere contro 100 e passa paesi.. o comunque chi non è schierto contro è di fatto "neutrale" e non vuole averci nulla.
> 
> Mi aspetto che gli alieni gialli decidano di tagliare la corda pure loro tra poco..


In che modo il mondo intero gli dà contro? Putin ha detto testualmente "non voglio più avere a che fare con l'occidente, mi orienterò con Africa e Asia". Gli oligarchi che dettavano legge ai tempi di Eltsin non ci stanno....e li facciamo fuori noi occidentali per conto di Putin.
I "neutrali" sono in realtà schierati a favore (perché dichiarandosi a favore dovrebbero mandare truppe a supporto dell'attacco e questo nemmeno Putin lo ha chiesto) mentre i veri neutrali sono quelli che non hanno condannato subito e sono dovuti essere tirati per la giacchetta....molto sospetto è Israele che mi aspettavo fosse più rapido dei paesi europei a condannare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Febbraio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Che la superpotenza russa fosse stata assai ingigantita da un’abile propaganda mi era già noto, ma non avevo idea fossero messi così male. Che ne pensi dello stanziamento di 100 miliardi di dollari da parte della Germania?


Che è la dimostrazione pratica che se noi occidentali ci arrabbiamo davvero possiamo avere accesso a risorse economiche che i russi si sognano la notte, di quei sogni che ti svegli al mattino con le mutande croccanti  
Lunedì aspettatevi un tonfo mostruoso per la borsa russa e per il rublo soprattutto.
Già è in corso una notevole bank run, di sto passo nel giro di un mesetto avranno iperinflazione e gente che non ha piu soldi per comprare il pane.
Di fatto li ridurremo alla devastazione bellica senza sparare un colpo.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia davvero così anche se fa paura perché se metti un lupo alle corde di solito non si arrende ma farà di tutto prima di soccombere


Esatto il problema è questo. Secondo te non fa “muoia Sansone con tutti i filistei “?


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Che la superpotenza russa fosse stata assai ingigantita da un’abile propaganda mi era già noto, ma non avevo idea fossero messi così male. Che ne pensi dello stanziamento di 100 miliardi di dollari da parte della Germania?


Ciao Ale come va?
Che ne pensi? Cosa pensi di tutta la questione Ucraina?


----------



## Milo (27 Febbraio 2022)

Cosa succederà dopo le 13??

brutto pazzoide malato


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche altri paesi europei stanno chiudendo lo spazio aereo.. Significa che c'è timore che la Russia possa sganciare qualche confetto a caso dove capita..
> Situazione surreale, assurda.. Si rischia davvero la guerra aperta



Secondo me non temono quello, è solo una "sanzione"


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

SCATTA LA CORSA AGLI ATM IN RUSSIA: in un video su Twitter si vedono SETTANTA persone in fila a fare bancomat a Mosca


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che è la dimostrazione pratica che se noi occidentali ci arrabbiamo davvero possiamo avere accesso a risorse economiche che i russi si sognano la notte, di quei sogni che ti svegli al mattino con le mutande croccanti
> Lunedì aspettatevi un tonfo mostruoso per la borsa russa e per il rublo soprattutto.
> Già è in corso una notevole bank run, di sto passo nel giro di un mesetto avranno iperinflazione e gente che non ha piu soldi per comprare il pane.
> *Di fatto li ridurremo alla devastazione bellica senza sparare un colpo.*



Mi spiace che anche da te arrivino queste conclusioni...
Se "crollano" loro,crolleremo anche noi a ruota.

Altro che devastazione senza sparare un colpo.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi pensavano di prendere l’ucraina in 2 giorni? Mi pare strano dai..


Mi sa proprio di si. Probabilmente pensavano si sarebbero arresi subito


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In che modo il mondo intero gli dà contro? Putin ha detto testualmente "non voglio più avere a che fare con l'occidente, mi orienterò con Africa e Asia". Gli oligarchi che dettavano legge ai tempi di Eltsin non ci stanno....e li facciamo fuori noi occidentali per conto di Putin.
> I "neutrali" sono in realtà schierati a favore (perché dichiarandosi a favore dovrebbero mandare truppe a supporto dell'attacco e questo nemmeno Putin lo ha chiesto) mentre i veri neutrali sono quelli che non hanno condannato subito e sono dovuti essere tirati per la giacchetta....molto sospetto è Israele che mi aspettavo fosse più rapido dei paesi europei a condannare.


Infatti temo sempre che noi la vediamo molto da occidente.. In realtà 3/4 di mondo in prima battuta non ha proferito verbo..bisogna davvero capire Cina e africa/sud America quanto davvero saranno contro la Russia..


----------



## Djici (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La situazione è figlia di roba che parte da decenni fa. Adesso in tre giorni ci siamo svegliati.
> 
> Io non dico altro, punto. Non sto con Putin e non sto con chi fa politiche espansionistiche in generale.
> 
> ...


Ma non credere che io ne abbia voglia.
Purtroppo non c'è alternativa.
Almeno fino a quando ci sarà Putin.
Con un altro moderato si potrebbe pure discutere. Con lui non si può.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ma voi pensate veramente che Zelensky è veramente da solo col suo staff e basta? Sicuramente è in costante contatto con membri della NATO che lo stanno aiutando e chissà che altro gli avranno promesso.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi spiace che anche da te arrivino queste conclusioni...
> Se "crollano" loro,crolleremo anche noi a ruota.
> 
> Altro che devastazione senza sparare un colpo.


Perché dovremmo crollare a ruota? Avere contraccolpi è un conto. Crollare è un altro


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In che modo il mondo intero gli dà contro? Putin ha detto testualmente "non voglio più avere a che fare con l'occidente, mi orienterò con Africa e Asia". Gli oligarchi che dettavano legge ai tempi di Eltsin non ci stanno....e li facciamo fuori noi occidentali per conto di Putin.
> I "neutrali" sono in realtà schierati a favore (perché dichiarandosi a favore dovrebbero mandare truppe a supporto dell'attacco e questo nemmeno Putin lo ha chiesto) mentre i veri neutrali sono quelli che non hanno condannato subito e sono dovuti essere tirati per la giacchetta....molto sospetto è Israele che mi aspettavo fosse più rapido dei paesi europei a condannare.








Se la Russia viene "Isolata" scappano tutti via. Sicuramente non andranno contro ma nemmeno voranno averci a che fare con un paese del genere. Nessuno è disposto a mettere a rischio i rapporti con USA ed Europa.. Corea del Nord a parte


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma non credere che io ne abbia voglia.
> Purtroppo non c'è alternativa.
> Almeno fino a quando ci sarà Putin.
> Con un altro moderato si potrebbe pure discutere. Con lui non si può.



Di incontri diplomatici ne abbiamo fatti a decine, Putin trollava tutti.

Perfino Giggino il bibitaro l' ha capito alla fine, e noi no?

Capisco che è meglio chiacchierare ad un tavolo che lanciare bombe, ci mancherebbe, ma per parlare bisogna essere in 2


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Loro una scelta la hanno.
> Gli Ucraini no.


Ma scelta di cosa?
Ma tu pensi che tutti i nazisti era conniventi o erano obbligati ed eseguivano ordini?
Quindi io faccio parte dell’esercito della mia nazione, si va in guerra e hanno scelta?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Perché dovremmo crollare a ruota? Avere contraccolpi è un conto. Crollare è un altro



Trovati un bunker.
Se pensate che la Russia "accetti" di buon grado senza colpo ferire di vedere la sua economia (già non florida) finire sotto 0 sotto i colpi delle mille e più sanzioni,allora pensate male.

Se crollano loro,porteranno dietro buona parte di noi (noi inteso come occidentali)

P.S Proprio qualche minuto fa Lukashenko ha detto che le sanzioni spingono la Russia verso una guerra nucleare,.


----------



## sunburn (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi pensavano di prendere l’ucraina in 2 giorni? Mi pare strano dai..


Magari non “prendersi” nel senso di “controllare” tutta l’Ucraina, ma prendersi Kiev forse sì.
Più che altro, la reazione dell’Occidente era abbastanza scontata e non penso non fosse stata messa in conto da Putin. Quindi sono un po’ perplesso quando leggo che li stiamo per mettere spalle al muro con le sanzioni (come sempre, è solo una mia idea da non addetto ai lavori).


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma non credere che io ne abbia voglia.
> Purtroppo non c'è alternativa.
> Almeno fino a quando ci sarà Putin.
> Con un altro moderato si potrebbe pure discutere. Con lui non si può.



L'alternativa c'è, dolorosa quanto vuoi, dal punto di vista geopolitico.

Ma si preferisce lo scontro perché nessuno vuole perdere. Io non lo voglio lo scontro.

Se pensarla così vuol dire stare con Putin, allora, sì, sono con Putin. Dite quel cavolo che volete, non me ne frega niente.

A me rimangono pochi decenni di vita non più da giovinciello, e non li voglio passare tra le macerie radioattive.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Di incontri diplomatici ne abbiamo fatti a decine, Putin trollava tutti.
> 
> Perfino Giggino il bibitaro l' ha capito alla fine, e noi no?
> 
> Capisco che è meglio chiacchierare ad un tavolo che lanciare bombe, ci mancherebbe, ma per parlare bisogna essere in 2



Ma quali incontri,ma dai.
Dal 2014,dopo l'annessione della crimea che si doveva arrivare ad un accordo e invece hanno fatto tutti (tutti) finta di niente.

Troppo facile svegliarsi all'ultimo e fare qualche incontro,persino con giggino er bibitaro che è andato a fare il turista ed è stato smierdato sia dai russi e sia dagli ucraini. Passi noi comuni mortali che possiamo anche sparare minchiate,fare mille congetture tanto non contiamo una cippa,ma gli alti funzionari avrebbero dovuto muoversi anni anni anni e ancora anni fa.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ore 12.09 - Berlino: «Svolta di 180 gradi nella nostra politica sulle armi.
Ora è il momento, per quanto triste, di svoltare di 180 gradi la nostra politica.
Abbiamo provato fino all’ultimo minuto con la diplomazia. Putin ha voluto questa guerra “whatever it takes”. Se il mondo è un altro, anche la nostra politica deve essere un’altra»

La ministra degli Esteri tedesca, Annalena Baerbock

AFFERMAZIONE TOSTA, a mio avviso


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Lukashenko:"Le sanzioni possono portare ad una guerra nucleare"*


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Mosca, 27 febbraio - AiF-Mosca.*
Il primo ministro israeliano Naftali Bennet ha offerto la mediazione al presidente russo Vladimir Putin in Ucraina.


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

PRIMO OLIGARCA A PARLARE: Secono Mikhail Fridman la guerra in Ukraina è una tragedia e invita il bagno di sangue a finire


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Bielorussia: Le sanzioni porteranno la Russia all'impensabile.
Si parla tanto di settore bancario, gas, petrolio, Swift. È peggio di dichiarare guerra. La Russia viene spinta verso una terza guerra mondiale. Dovremmo essere molto riservati e stare alla larga da essa. Perché la guerra nucleare è la fine di tutto”*


----------



## sunburn (27 Febbraio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di fare una breve riflessione: siamo tutti, o quasi, incattiviti con i Russi per quel che sta accadendo, ma in cuor mio non riesco a non provare profonda tristezza per quei ragazzi russi di 19 o 20 anni mandati a combattere sul fronte con la stessa considerazione che si dà alla carne pronta alla macellazione.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ciao Ale come va?
> Che ne pensi? Cosa pensi di tutta la questione Ucraina?


Ciao, Edo. Nel complesso, ti direi che è tutto apposto, ma le notizie drammatiche che sentiamo costantemente non mi consentono di concentrarmi in modo adeguato.
Che dire? Condanno nel modo più assoluto la campagna di morte e distruzione condotta da Putin. Aggiungo, però, che la situazione pregressa di quei luoghi dal punto di vista storico, etnico e sociale è talmente ingarbugliata e complessa che è riduttivo dividere i due blocchi contrapposti in “buoni” e “cattivi”. Come sempre accade in simili circostanze, è la gente innocente a rimetterci di più. Tu, invece? Che mi dici?


----------



## Baba (27 Febbraio 2022)

Non si arriverà allo scontro nucleare, qualcuno all’ultimo cederà, vedremo chi sarà.


----------



## wildfrank (27 Febbraio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di fare una breve riflessione: siamo tutti, o quasi, incattiviti con i Russi per quel che sta accadendo, ma in cuor mio non riesco a non provare profonda tristezza per quei ragazzi russi di 19 o 20 anni mandati a combattere sul fronte con la stessa considerazione che si dà alla carne pronta alla macellazione.


Carissimo, l'obiezione di coscienza è un'opzione valida ad ogni latitudine, anche in Russia è così. Certo, poi devi essere disposto a pagarne le conseguenze, che invariabilmente significa detenzione. Ma se hai un buon motivo alla base di una scelta di questo genere, alti valori, allora ti adegui. So di molti che lo fanno pur di non farla vinta a Putin, e più in generale per attenersi alla regola aurea: " tratta gli altri come vorresti essere trattato tu".


----------



## Milo (27 Febbraio 2022)

Scusate l’ignoranza ma che funzione/potere hanno gli oligarchi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bielorussia: Le sanzioni porteranno la Russia all'impensabile.
> Si parla tanto di settore bancario, gas, petrolio, Swift. È peggio di dichiarare guerra. La Russia viene spinta verso una terza guerra mondiale. Dovremmo essere molto riservati e stare alla larga da essa. Perché la guerra nucleare è la fine di tutto”*



.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bielorussia: Le sanzioni porteranno la Russia all'impensabile.
> Si parla tanto di settore bancario, gas, petrolio, Swift. È peggio di dichiarare guerra. La Russia viene spinta verso una terza guerra mondiale. Dovremmo essere molto riservati e stare alla larga da essa. Perché la guerra nucleare è la fine di tutto”*



Si sappia quel che si sta facendo.

Chi sta a discutere ad alto livello il kulo protetto ce l'ha sempre assicurato.

Fine del discorso.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bielorussia: Le sanzioni porteranno la Russia all'impensabile.
> Si parla tanto di settore bancario, gas, petrolio, Swift. È peggio di dichiarare guerra. La Russia viene spinta verso una terza guerra mondiale. Dovremmo essere molto riservati e stare alla larga da essa. Perché la guerra nucleare è la fine di tutto”*


Questi maledetti se non avessero avuto il nucleare sarebbero stati invasi da tempo e divisa come la Germania.


----------



## Snake (27 Febbraio 2022)

ah quindi il pupazzo di putin cosa propone? che si mettono tutti a 90? niente sanzioni? ma quasi quasi gli darei pure un premio


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Febbraio 2022)

A prescindere da come finirà, Putin verrà ricordato dai Russi come colui che ha messo sul lastrico la sua intera nazione. Anche se dovesse conquistare l'Ucraina sarà comunque un perdente.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Scusate l’ignoranza ma che funzione/potere hanno gli oligarchi?



Una marea di miliardi


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bielorussia: Le sanzioni porteranno la Russia all'impensabile.
> Si parla tanto di settore bancario, gas, petrolio, Swift. È peggio di dichiarare guerra. La Russia viene spinta verso una terza guerra mondiale. Dovremmo essere molto riservati e stare alla larga da essa. Perché la guerra nucleare è la fine di tutto”*



Sempre peggio.

Putin DEVE chiedere scusa, ritirarsi, e richiedere scusa.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Si sappia quel che si sta facendo.
> 
> Chi sta a discutere ad alto livello il kulo protetto ce l'ha sempre assicurato.
> 
> Fine del discorso.


Le chiappe protette le avranno Bidet, il baffone Bielorusso, Putin, il tedesco, Macron, Draghi ( senza Giggino credo) e l'Ubriacone inglese.. aggiungi qualche criminale israeliano e Saudita ed ovviamente il tuo amico turco.. siamo li. Si metteranno tutti nel bunker lussuosi e non saltiamo in aria..


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Non si arriverà allo scontro nucleare, qualcuno all’ultimo cederà, vedremo chi sarà.




Putin non si fermerà davanti a nulla. L’occidente sta solo “drogando“ la resistenza, pur eroica, dell’Ucraina.
Il Presidente ucraino rischia di far sterminare i suoi cittadini non accettando nessun dialogo.


----------



## sunburn (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Si sappia quel che si sta facendo.
> 
> Chi sta a discutere ad alto livello il kulo protetto ce l'ha sempre assicurato.
> 
> Fine del discorso.


Certo. Ma sono esseri umani e per vivere devono, almeno, mangiare e bere…
Nel caso dovesse accadere l’irreparabile, neanche loro si salverebbero nel medio periodo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin non si fermerà davanti a nulla. L’occidente sta solo “drogando“ la resistenza, pur eroica, dell’Ucraina.
> Il Presidente ucraino rischia di far sterminare i suoi cittadini non accettando nessun dialogo.


il dialogo puo esserci solo se dall'altro lato c'è uno disposto a dialogare, che dialogo vuoi fare con putin?


----------



## Controcorrente (27 Febbraio 2022)

Amici, capisco che gli odi personali portino spesso a distorcere la realtà, ma è il momento di capire dove sta il male in questa storia, che rischia di diventare molto più grande. Un paese democratico civile (noi, gli USA, la Germania etc) può fare mosse anche molto sbagliate o opportuniste in politica estera, ma non ha nulla a che fare con l’orrore che sta provocando questo criminale. Sta iniziando la seconda guerra Mondiale e qualcuno di voi sta giustificando Hitler perché gira voce che gli Ebrei hanno in mano i grandi capitali…


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Ciao, Edo. Nel complesso, ti direi che è tutto apposto, ma le notizie drammatiche che sentiamo costantemente non mi consentono di concentrarmi in modo adeguato.
> Che dire? Condanno nel modo più assoluto la campagna di morte e distruzione condotta da Putin. Aggiungo, però, che la situazione pregressa di quei luoghi dal punto di vista storico, etnico e sociale è talmente ingarbugliata e complessa che è riduttivo dividere i due blocchi contrapposti in “buoni” e “cattivi”. Come sempre accade in simili circostanze, è la gente innocente a rimetterci di più. Tu, invece? Che mi dici?


Che dirti? Questa cosa comincia a mettermi parecchia ansia.
Come dici tu la situazione Ucraina-Russia è molto complicata e la si dovrebbe approcciare con cognizione di causa e in maniera esaustiva. Peccato come sempre la si faccia sempre più facile di quello che


----------



## vota DC (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1871
> 
> Se la Russia viene "Isolata" scappano tutti via. Sicuramente non andranno contro ma nemmeno voranno averci a che fare con un paese del genere. Nessuno è disposto a mettere a rischio i rapporti con USA ed Europa.. Corea del Nord a parte


Abbiamo minacciato chi tratta con la Russia? Nemmeno il voto degli Emirati Arabi Uniti abbiamo ottenuto! Quelli pro sanzioni sono gli stessi di quando si è invasa la Crimea. Biden ha pure detto "eeeh ma stavolta saranno più dure".
È foglia di fico per giustificare il mancato armamento degli ucraini.


----------



## Milo (27 Febbraio 2022)

Quando si prepara il nucleare, non si rischia una “gara” a “chi la lancia prima”?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

*ESERCITO UCRAINO AIUTATO DA STORICA REDISTENZA DEI CITTADINI RIPRENDONO KIRKHIV, SECONDA CITTÀ DEL PAESE. 
Fonte: Kiev Independent *


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bielorussia: Le sanzioni porteranno la Russia all'impensabile.
> Si parla tanto di settore bancario, gas, petrolio, Swift. È peggio di dichiarare guerra. La Russia viene spinta verso una terza guerra mondiale. Dovremmo essere molto riservati e stare alla larga da essa. Perché la guerra nucleare è la fine di tutto”*


Visto?
Stiamo giocando col fuoco. Vedi tu se dobbiamo arrivare ad una guerra nucleare per stupide provocazioni


----------



## Milanlove (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Trovati un bunker.
> Se pensate che la Russia "accetti" di buon grado senza colpo ferire di vedere la sua economia (già non florida) finire sotto 0 sotto i colpi delle mille e più sanzioni,allora pensate male.
> 
> Se crollano loro,porteranno dietro buona parte di noi (noi inteso come occidentali)
> ...


qui però sta tutto nell'accettare le minacce e/o farsi minacciare.

E' un po' il ridicolo discorso del chi ce l'ha più duro, però non si può neanche sottostare a chi agisce prima o a chi ha più coraggio di agire/minacciare. Lukashenko minaccia la guerra nucleare? Se così fosse sarebbe un dramma per tutti, ma sarebbe anche la morte certa per lui. Quindi sinceramente io non me la vedo un Lukashenko rischiare quello che ha ora per... per cosa? Lui vuole migliorare la sua attuale situazione? Io non credo. Semplicemente sta lanciando una minaccia in nome della Russia, ma io sono sicuro che lui sarebbe il primo a non voler rinunciare al suo attuale potere per fare da stampella a Putin.

Se domani la Russia invade la Romania e la Polonia che si fa? Si resta a guardare perchè Lukashenko minaccia?

Secondo me, per fare guerre, per conquistare altri Stati (con guerre fatte con armi o pure senza guerre fatte con armi), bisogna avere un'economia stra forte. La Russia non ce l'ha. La Russia per non morire di fame dipende esclusivamente dagli acquisti di materie prime da parte dell'Europa. Quindi la Russia più di tanto, per come la vedo io, non può tirare troppo la corda. E più questa guerra andrà avanti, più la Russia andrà a incasinarsi. Secondo me, fra oligarchi, esercito e popolazione russa, Putin è sull'orlo del baratro o comunque ci si sta mettendo da solo.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Io lo leggo come scricchiolio bello grosso, qualche pezzo grosso interno sta cambiando fazione.

*Russia, 27 febbraio - AiF-Mosca.*
La Procura generale della Federazione Russa ha richiamato la responsabilità penale per alto tradimento. L'agenzia ha rilasciato l'annuncio il 27 febbraio. 
Si tratta di aiutare altri Stati a scapito della Russia. Ora le forze armate del Paese stanno conducendo un'operazione militare per proteggere l'LNR e il DNR. 
“Si deve tener conto del fatto che la fornitura di assistenza finanziaria, logistica, di consulenza o di altro tipo a uno Stato estero, a un'organizzazione internazionale o straniera o ai loro rappresentanti in attività dirette contro la sicurezza della Federazione Russa contiene elementi di reato ai sensi dell'articolo 275 del codice penale della Federazione Russa", ha chiarito nella procura. 

La pena è fino a 20 anni di reclusione. Le forze dell'ordine forniranno una valutazione legale di ogni fatto della fornitura di assistenza finanziaria e di altro tipo. 
Ricordiamo che il 24 febbraio il presidente Vladimir Putin, in risposta a un appello dei leader della DPR e della LPR, ha lanciato un'operazione militare sul territorio dell'Ucraina. Il compito principale delle forze russe, secondo lui, è la smilitarizzazione del Paese.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Carissimo, l'obiezione di coscienza è un'opzione valida ad ogni latitudine, anche in Russia è così. Certo, poi devi essere disposto a pagarne le conseguenze, che invariabilmente significa detenzione. Ma se hai un buon motivo alla base di una scelta di questo genere, alti valori, allora ti adegui. So di molti che lo fanno pur di non farla vinta a Putin, e più in generale per attenersi alla regola aurea: " tratta gli altri come vorresti essere trattato tu".


Però vivere davvero nel mondo della Mulino Bianco dai…


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il dialogo puo esserci solo se dall'altro lato c'è uno disposto a dialogare, che dialogo vuoi fare con putin?



Certo che ci vuole una vera disponibilità di Putin ma temo che il Presidente ucraino sentendosi appoggiato dall’occidente perda di vista la necessità di salvaguardare il suo popolo prima di tutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Lukashenko:"Le sanzioni possono portare ad una guerra nucleare"*


Sarà solo una minaccia o sono davvero pronti a tutto?!


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Abbiamo minacciato chi tratta con la Russia? Nemmeno il voto degli Emirati Arabi Uniti abbiamo ottenuto! Quelli pro sanzioni sono gli stessi di quando si è invasa la Crimea. Biden ha pure detto "eeeh ma stavolta saranno più dure".
> È foglia di fico per giustificare il mancato armamento degli ucraini.


Non abbiano minacciato nessuno perché si finirebbe nel caos ed i Russi avrebbero i loro "alleati", magari Putin si aspetta pure quello.. Io parlo di una eventualità, non ho la palla di vetro anche perché credo che scoppi una guerra che metteranno fine alle nazioni come conosciamo noi. Ma se non dovesse accadere ciò ed i russi dovessero "ritirarsi" ormai è troppo tardi per tornare indietro la NATO e UE non permetteranno mai che i Russi tornino tranquilli col rischio che tra qualche anno ne combinino un'altra. A quel punto si cercherà di isolarsi il più possibile e tutti i paesi saranno costretti a limitarsi a trattare con i russi ma eviteranno ogni questione militare.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sarà solo una minaccia o sono davvero pronti a tutto?!



Sarebbe preferibile non doverlo scoprire.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sarà solo una minaccia o sono davvero pronti a tutto?!



Lo sapremo prima che accada.

Gli USA probabilmente intercetteranno gran parte delle loro comunicazioni.

Cosi come sapevano tutti i loro piani e ce lo dicono.da un mese.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *ESERCITO UCRAINO AIUTATO DA STORICA REDISTENZA DEI CITTADINI RIPRENDONO KIRKHIV, SECONDA CITTÀ DEL PAESE.
> Fonte: Kiev Independent *



Ok, ma fonti ucraine che senso hanno?


----------



## Milanoide (27 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> News non ufficiali dicevano che è stato pensionato Gerasimov (capo di stato e stratega russo) se fosse vero significa che hanno davvero cannato alla grande la strategia e pensavano di essere accolti dal popolo e dall'esercito


O che stomacato dal sterminare i suoi cugini ha dato segni di riluttanza a continuare.
C'è sempre una scelta.
Facciano come sulla Potiomkin


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, ma fonti ucraine che senso hanno?


Beh questa è vera ci sono i video


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, ma fonti ucraine che senso hanno?


Kiev independent viene ripresa da tutte le testate occidentali. Alla fine ci sono pochissimi media sul campo. La bbc ha in inviato è anche lui ritwitta spesso le fonti di questo giornale.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Beh questa è vera ci sono i video



Ok, ma tali fonti riportano anche le cose andate male?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Trovati un bunker.
> Se pensate che la Russia "accetti" di buon grado senza colpo ferire di vedere la sua economia (già non florida) finire sotto 0 sotto i colpi delle mille e più sanzioni,allora pensate male.
> 
> Se crollano loro,porteranno dietro buona parte di noi (noi inteso come occidentali)
> ...



E' evidente, non capisco come la gente non se ne renda conto. Ci si può fare le seghe sulla devastazione Russa, poi i sommergibili russi sparsi per tutto il mondo fanno piovere atomiche come confetti e ciao ciao


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Febbraio 2022)

Mi sa che qua molti non hanno capito che non va creato nemmeno il precedente. Se l'Europa china il capo, in futuro i nostri nemici si sentiranno in diritto di fare le stesse minacce fatte dalla Russia. 
Quando i Russi dicono che hanno le bombe atomiche, sarebbe giusto ricordargli che le abbiamo pure noi! 

Se domani arrivasse Putin a casa vostra e vi dicesse "O mi dai la tua donna da qua alla fine dei suoi giorni, oppure faccio saltare l'intero continente" voi che fareste? Io combatterei fino alla morte.
Sarà anche brutto da dire, e molti forse sono troppo conigli per capire ciò che sto per scrivere, ma ci sono anche delle buone ragioni per cui si puo' morire. Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che si debba per forza vivere fino a 90 anni. Io per la mia dignità sono disposto a morire, ed onestamente (aggiungo purtroppo) nella mia vita privata ho già dovuto affrontare situazioni da vita o morte difendendo le persone che amo e la mia dignità.


----------



## Milanlove (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin non si fermerà davanti a nulla. L’occidente sta solo “drogando“ la resistenza, pur eroica, dell’Ucraina.
> Il Presidente ucraino rischia di far sterminare i suoi cittadini non accettando nessun dialogo.


io penso che se si debba parlare su cosa deve e fare e dire il presidente ucraino, bisognerebbe mettersi un attimo nei suoi panni.
"Cercare la pace", "evitare il bagno di sangue" è un modo edulcorato per descrivere la situazione reale di un ipotetico dialogo che in termini concreti sarebbe più o meno così: "ucraina accetta di essere invasa, accetta di sottostare alla Russia per il resto dei tuoi giorni, accetta che ogni decisione futura del tuo stato o ex stato sarà presa dalla Russia, esercito ucraino accetta di essere in parte sterminato dall'esercito russo senza neanche lottare, presidente ucraino accetta di essere giustiziato". Questo sarebbe il dialogo, perchè quando un esercito invasore arriva alla tua capitale con i carri armati, non penso che poi ritratti, se ne vada e rinuncia al territorio e alle città conquistate grazie al dialogo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (27 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina dice no all'ultimatum avanzato dalla Russia per provare a trattare. Questa la risposta da parte di Kiev:"La Russia sta cercando di mettere l'Ucraina in condizioni di ultimatum inaccettabili, che abbiamo rifiutato categoricamente molto tempo fa. Possiamo accettare un formato concordato, una sede concordata, un contenuto reale e un risultato equo ma solo se la Russia interromperà le manipolazioni su questi colloqui".
> 
> Nel frattempo, l'Italia ha deciso di chiudere lo spazio aereo alla Russia.
> 
> ...


Con le varie sanzioni che si prospettano ai russi inevitabile chiedersi per rimanere in ambito calcistico mi chiedo se Abramovich e quindi il CHElsea ne risentiranno con imminente ritorno di Lukaku all'Inter


----------



## Milo (27 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque anonymous ha fatto un video messaggio contro Putin con i contro maroni.

saranno sicuramente di aiuto


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, ma tali fonti riportano anche le cose andate male?


Devo essere sincero: raramente, lo fanno solo quando delle città o parti di esse sono occupate. Però quando le cose vanno bene sono sinceri.


----------



## mil77 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin non si fermerà davanti a nulla. L’occidente sta solo “drogando“ la resistenza, pur eroica, dell’Ucraina.
> Il Presidente ucraino rischia di far sterminare i suoi cittadini non accettando nessun dialogo.


Ovvio che non si fermerà davanti a nulla. Putin è un folle che stato istigato da un altro folle (biden). Ora che è partito si fermerà solo se gli viene riconosciuto quello che chiede (che forse nemmeno lui sa cosa chiede). Altrimenti bombardera' l'Europa. Ha deciso di entrare nella storia e morire x quello


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Le chiappe protette le avranno Bidet, il baffone Bielorusso, Putin, il tedesco, Macron, Draghi ( senza Giggino credo) e l'Ubriacone inglese.. aggiungi qualche criminale israeliano e Saudita ed ovviamente il tuo amico turco.. siamo li. Si metteranno tutti nel bunker lussuosi e non saltiamo in aria..



Possono avere il super bunker più figo dell'universo, ma dovranno passarci il resto della loro vita li dentro. Meglio morire all'istante che vivere per sempre in un buco sottoterra senza veder mai la luce naturale. Ti puoi pure salvare dall'esplosione, ma la contaminazione delle radiazioni rimane, mica se ne va. Se parte la guerra nucleare non ne piove solo una di testata e bisogna sempre vedere dove cade, una bella pioggia di missili sulle centrali della Francia e tutta l'europa è inquinata per migliaia di anni.


----------



## Dexter (27 Febbraio 2022)

Quelli che vogliono la "risposta" Nato-UE dovrebbero anche essere i primi a rispondere di un'eventuale chiamata alla armi. Andate andate, lottate anche per me mi raccomando. Nel frattempo continuo a dare un occhio a voli e mete dove fuggire


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> qui però sta tutto nell'accettare le minacce e/o farsi minacciare.
> 
> *E' un po' il ridicolo discorso del chi ce l'ha più duro*, però non si può neanche sottostare a chi agisce prima o a chi ha più coraggio di agire/minacciare.* Lukashenko minaccia la guerra nucleare? Se così fosse sarebbe un dramma per tutti, ma sarebbe anche la morte certa per lui.* Quindi sinceramente io non me la vedo un Lukashenko rischiare quello che ha ora per... per cosa? Lui vuole migliorare la sua attuale situazione? Io non credo. Semplicemente sta lanciando una minaccia in nome della Russia, ma io sono sicuro che lui sarebbe il primo a non voler rinunciare al suo attuale potere per fare da stampella a Putin.
> 
> ...



Ridicolissimo,ma ai nostri leader sparsi per il mondo il "ce l'ho lunghissimo" piace molto.
A tutti eh,nessuno escluso.

Loro (compreso Lukashenko) avranno i loro bunker dotati di mille confort più energia/cibo per svariati anni.
A crepare (o i più sfortunati a vivere,anzi sopravvivere di ) saremo solamente noi civili.

E' brutto da dire,soprattutto perchè una nazione è stata aggredita e ci saranno tantissimi morti,ma l'Ucraina era ed è una questione esclusivamente russa.
Come Taiwan con la Cina.
Come le 2 Coree.
Altro conto i paesi Nato come Romania e Polonia,per tutti gli altri al di fuori...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Devo essere sincero: raramente, lo fanno solo quando delle città o parti di esse sono occupate. *Però quando le cose vanno bene sono sinceri.*



Come è normale che sia. La propaganda questo prevede, massimo risalto alla vittorie e nulla o quasi per le sconfitte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*CONTROFFENSIVA UCRAINA SCACCIA TRUPPE RUSSE CHE STAVANO PENETRANDO A KHARKIV, AD ANNUNCIARLO IL MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA UCRAINO.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Non capisco di cosa ci stupisca.

Era ovvio che oggi ci sarebbero state dichiarazioni del genere dopo che presidenti irresponsabili ieri hanno nominato in mondovisione la parola terza guerra mondiale.

Per fortuna per ora è solo guerra mondiale di provocazioni. Per ora. Per molto poco...


----------



## Milanlove (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ridicolissimo,ma ai nostri leader sparsi per il mondo il "ce l'ho lunghissimo" piace molto.
> A tutti eh,nessuno escluso.
> 
> Loro (compreso Lukashenko) avranno i loro bunker dotati di mille confort più energia/cibo per svariati anni.
> ...


Fidati che Lukashenko preferisce vivere in uno dei suoi attuali megapalazzi all'area aperta, mangiando ogni cosa che desidera e facendo quello che gli pare nel suo territorio, piuttosto che vivere in un bunker.
La guerra nucleare non la vuole nessuno, figurati una nullità come Lukashenko che ad oggi però può vivere da re. Ma chi glielo fa fare di rinunciare al suo attuale regno? Per aiutare Putin va a vivere in un bunker? Piuttosto sarà lui il primo a fare fuori Putin al momento opportuno.
Bisogna essere realisti e non andarsi a nascondere appena uno dice la parola "nucleare".


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Quelli che vogliono la "risposta" Nato-UE dovrebbero anche essere i primi a rispondere di un'eventuale chiamata alla armi. Andate andate, lottate anche per me mi raccomando. Nel frattempo continuo a dare un occhio a voli e mete dove fuggire



Pare che nell'isola di north sentinel ci siano buone possibilità di evitare bombe che ti piovono dal cielo.
Sempre se sopravvivi agli indigeni ... 

In alternativa puoi sempre recarti nell'isola più remota al mondo,tristan da cunha,con i suoi "miseri" 300 abitanti.
Nessuno sprecherebbe una bomba per colpirla e la distanza dal resto del mondo è ...immensa


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Salvini stuzzicato da Repubblica su Putin risponde così:*_* "Se mi sono pentito di supportarlo in passato? I pentimenti si fanno in chiesa".*_


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Quelli che vogliono la "risposta" Nato-UE dovrebbero anche essere i primi a rispondere di un'eventuale chiamata alla armi. Andate andate, lottate anche per me mi raccomando. Nel frattempo continuo a dare un occhio a voli e mete dove fuggire


Pensa che io sto già un passo in avanti, mi aspetto da qui al massimo tra 15 giorni la chiamata casa per casa di tutti i 18+.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *CONTROFFENSIVA UCRAINA SCACCIA TRUPPE RUSSE CHE STAVANO PENETRANDO A KHARKIV, AD ANNUNCIARLO IL MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA UCRAINO.*



Ma qualche notizia che non sia di fonte ucraina esiste?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Pensa che io sto già un passo in avanti, mi aspetto da qui al massimo tra 15 giorni la chiamata casa per casa di tutti i 18+.



Mi sembra che tu abbia fatto troppi passi avanti.


----------



## darden (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Comunque anonymous ha fatto un video messaggio contro Putin con i contro maroni.
> 
> saranno sicuramente di aiuto


Un gruppo georgiano con aiuto anonymous sta hackerando svervebank secondo un tweet loro... Se lo fanno e tolgono i soldi dai conti Putin avrà vita breve..


----------



## Dexter (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pare che nell'isola di north sentinel ci siano buone possibilità di evitare bombe che ti piovono dal cielo.
> Sempre se sopravvivi agli indigeni ...
> 
> In alternativa puoi sempre recarti nell'isola più remota al mondo,tristan da cunha,con i suoi "miseri" 300 abitanti.
> Nessuno sprecherebbe una bomba per colpirla e la distanza dal resto del mondo è ...immensa


É pieno di posti nel mondo dove il PIL é inferiore al costo di un ordigno  non svelare mie eventuali mete, sono pur sempre un disertore


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Fidati che Lukashenko preferisce vivere in uno dei suoi attuali megapalazzi all'area aperta, mangiando ogni cosa che desidera e facendo quello che gli pare nel suo territorio, piuttosto che vivere in un bunker.
> La guerra nucleare non la vuole nessuno, figurati una nullità come Lukashenko che ad oggi però può vivere da re. Ma chi glielo fa fare di rinunciare al suo attuale regno? Per aiutare Putin va a vivere in un bunker? Piuttosto sarà lui il primo a fare fuori Putin al momento opportuno.
> Bisogna essere realisti e non andarsi a nascondere appena uno dice la parola "nucleare".



Hai perfettamente ragione,ma sbagli su una cosa : fino ad ORA lukashenko è vissuto come un re.
Una Russia economicamente debole,anzi,in ginocchio a sentire gli americani,farebbe crollare il castello di sabbia.

E senza la Russia a coprirgli le spalle,neanche in Bielorussia c sarà più posto per Lukashenko.

Per questo (secondo me) o vincono questa guerra,sottomettendo l'ucraina al più presto,oppure saranno disposti a tutto


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: 
La Russia: «Ucraini in partenza per negoziati in Bielorussia»​


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

L' UCRAINA HA ACCETTATO DI TRATTARE.

Una delegazione è in partenza per la Bielorussia


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' UCRAINA HA ACCETTATO DI TRATTARE.
> 
> Una delegazione è in partenza per la Bielorussia



Non la darei vinta a Putin, siamo oltre.

Ma forse meglio cosi, orgoglio a parte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Stavo per aprire un nuovo topic ma ho visto che la notizia è solo russa, l'ucraina e l'occidente per ora non confermano.

Aspettiamo.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito del Corriere della Sera:
> La Russia: «Ucraini in partenza per negoziati in Bielorussia»​


Bene così. Io una guerra mondiale non la voglio, con buona pace di chi fa tifo politico.


----------



## Milo (27 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma che video girano, civili che scappano e gli sparano alle spalle…

dio santo che crudeltà…


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che tu abbia fatto troppi passi avanti.


Si si, come ho detto sto delirando

Ps, che tempismo, ho risposto mentre chiudevano la discussione, stavo per fare un colpo


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito del Corriere della Sera:
> La Russia: «Ucraini in partenza per negoziati in Bielorussia»​


Se trovano una pace di compromesso la Russia fa una figura di melma che la degrada da potenza mondiale a stato comandato da un dittatore pazzoide che non è in grado di conquistare un paese più debole.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' UCRAINA HA ACCETTATO DI TRATTARE.
> 
> Una delegazione è in partenza per la Bielorussia



Scelta saggia.


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

io ho letto che Zelensky ha proposto di farlo in Svizzera, visto che da domani al 1 marzo c'è la riunione delle Nazioni Unite a Ginevra


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

La Repubblica: 
Mosca: "Kiev accetta negoziato a Gomel".​


----------



## darden (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stavo per aprire un nuovo topic ma ho visto che la notizia è solo russa, l'ucraina e l'occidente per ora non confermano.
> 
> Aspettiamo.


Magari fake news per fermare esercito ucraino e fare un super attacco ora..boh vediamo che dicono


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Aspetto una conferma da Kiev e Nato prima. Spero sia vero.


----------



## Milanoide (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma scelta di cosa?
> Ma tu pensi che tutti i nazisti era conniventi o erano obbligati ed eseguivano ordini?
> Quindi io faccio parte dell’esercito della mia nazione, si va in guerra e hanno scelta?


Rispondo per ipotesi e provocazioni:
Se il mio ipotetico sgoverno di Salvini, Borghi e Bagnai mi portasse fuori dall'euro, poi ci troviamo inflazione a mille, ad un certo punto come tutti i governi dittatoriali, trova un capro espiatorio estero e dichiara guerra alla Francia, tu pensi che io combatterei per l'Italia?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma qualche notizia che non sia di fonte ucraina esiste?


Ci sono so fonti occidentali e ucraine. La Russia non fa trapelare nulla. Tuttavia questa notizia è facilmente verificabile, non puoi dire di aver ripreso una città se non è vero, girano video delle truppe ucraine a Kahrkiv, quindi effettivamente sono lì.


----------



## Milo (27 Febbraio 2022)

Per Sky non c’è un luogo concordato, sono tutte provocazioni della Russia


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se trovano una pace di compromesso la Russia fa una figura di melma che la degrada da potenza mondiale a stato comandato da un dittatore pazzoide che non è in grado di conquistare un paese più debole.



Lasciamoli trattare. Poi si vedrà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Magari fake news per fermare esercito ucraino e fare un super attacco ora..boh vediamo che dicono



Impossibile per ora fidarsi della fonte, poi Zelensky ieri ha detto che in Bielorussia no nci vanno perché li farebbero fuori appena varcato il confine.


----------



## Mauricio (27 Febbraio 2022)

Intervengo solo per dire che Russia/Bielorussia possono minacciare e magari anche lanciare le atomiche dai loro sottomarini sparsi per il mondo, ma non crediate che ne escano vincitori: l’occidente farebbe la stessa cosa… una magra consolazione, ma è da decine di anni che il nucleare è usato solo per deterrenza. Se una delle parti in causa lo usa, l’altra farà altrettanto e non ci saranno vincitori. È un’eventualità (piccola, ragionando a mente fredda), ma prima che si arrivi a tanto penso che ne passi di acqua sotto i ponti.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Rai 1 parte alla carica con il solito Papa Francesco.


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina dice no all'ultimatum avanzato dalla Russia per provare a trattare. Questa la risposta da parte di Kiev:"La Russia sta cercando di mettere l'Ucraina in condizioni di ultimatum inaccettabili, che abbiamo rifiutato categoricamente molto tempo fa. Possiamo accettare un formato concordato, una sede concordata, un contenuto reale e un risultato equo ma solo se la Russia interromperà le manipolazioni su questi colloqui".
> 
> Nel frattempo, l'Italia ha deciso di chiudere lo spazio aereo alla Russia.
> 
> ...



Spero che la Russia molli l'osso.
Che si trovi un accordo accettabile per tutti, tipo un Ucraina come stato cuscinetto né di qua né di la, riconoscendo l'indipendenza degli stati separatisti ma un'Ucraina senza l'influenza di nessuno.


----------



## Raryof (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Repubblica:
> Mosca: "Kiev accetta negoziato a Gomel".​


Ma come, non stavano arrivando le armi degli alleati? oppure qualcuno spinge affinché questi la smettano di fare gli eroi e si possa cominciare la guerra che più piace ai parrucconi nostrani, la guerra davanti ad una scrivania?


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Finita. Putin ha vinto. Ha vinto la prepotenza sulla diplomazia. Preparatevi ad essere dalla parte dei più deboli. Dalla parte di quelli che hanno le testate atomiche ma tanto non conta nulla perché noi siamo buoni e non le useremo mai mentre gli altri fuori di testa minacciano di usarle se non si fa come dicono loro. Fine del mondo libero. Il mondo libero ha perso e spero che i primi a pagarne le conseguenze siano quelli che il mondo libero lo criticano sbavando per il Putin oli xijinping di turno


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Impossibile per ora fidarsi della fonte, poi Zelensky ieri ha detto che in Bielorussia no nci vanno perché li farebbero fuori appena varcato il confine.


Nel caso avranno inviato dei rappresentanti, Zelensky ha detto che si muoverà per trattative solo in territorio NATO.


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma come, non stavano arrivando le armi degli alleati? oppure qualcuno spinge affinché questi la smettano di fare gli eroi e si possa cominciare la guerra che più piace ai parrucconi nostrani, la guerra davanti ad una scrivania?


Non c'è conferma dalla parte ucraina e occidentale di questa notizia.


----------



## Walker (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Scelta saggia.


Assolutamente, speriamo bene...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Ancora Lukashenko: "Ho detto a Macron che la Francia non deve azzardarsi a posizionare armi nucelari in Polonia o Lituania. Se lo fa, daremo il consenso a Mosca di schierarle nel nostro territorio."*


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Finita. Putin ha vinto. Ha vinto la prepotenza sulla diplomazia. Preparatevi ad essere dalla parte dei più deboli. Dalla parte di quelli che hanno le testate atomiche ma tanto non conta nulla perché noi siamo buoni e non le useremo mai mentre gli altri fuori di testa minacciano di usarle se non si fa come dicono loro. Fine del mondo libero. Il mondo libero ha perso e spero che i primi a pagarne le conseguenze siano quelli che il mondo libero lo criticano sbavando per il Putin oli xijinping di turno



Temo anche io.

Ma vediamo cosa succede adesso, inutile fare ipotesi troppo ferme.


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Febbraio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di fare una breve riflessione: siamo tutti, o quasi, incattiviti con i Russi per quel che sta accadendo, ma in cuor mio non riesco a non provare profonda tristezza per quei ragazzi russi di 19 o 20 anni mandati a combattere sul fronte con la stessa considerazione che si dà alla carne pronta alla macellazione.


Chiaro che i colpevoli stanno in alto.
Non ce l'ho con i russi in quanto tali.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Finita. Putin ha vinto. Ha vinto la prepotenza sulla diplomazia. Preparatevi ad essere dalla parte dei più deboli. Dalla parte di quelli che hanno le testate atomiche ma tanto non conta nulla perché noi siamo buoni e non le useremo mai mentre gli altri fuori di testa minacciano di usarle se non si fa come dicono loro. Fine del mondo libero. Il mondo libero ha perso e spero che i primi a pagarne le conseguenze siano quelli che il mondo libero lo criticano sbavando per il Putin oli xijinping di turno


Per ora non ha vinto nulla, questi negoziati sempre che esistano davvero non sono un ultimatum come quello dell'altro giorno. È un segno di debolezza di mosca teoricamente, almeno finché non vediamo i termini di questo negoziato, sempre che esista e non sia una trovata russa per dire: "Ehi avete visto, rifiutano qualunque cosa".


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Intervengo solo per dire che Russia/Bielorussia *possono minacciare e magari anche lanciare le atomiche dai loro sottomarini sparsi per il mondo, ma non crediate che ne escano vincitori: l’occidente farebbe la stessa cosa*… una magra consolazione, ma è da decine di anni che il nucleare è usato solo per deterrenza. Se una delle parti in causa lo usa, l’altra farà altrettanto e non ci saranno vincitori. È un’eventualità (piccola, ragionando a mente fredda), ma prima che si arrivi a tanto penso che ne passi di acqua sotto i ponti.



Beh,Putin giorni fa (mi pare anche prima dell'inizio dell'invasione),fu abbastanza chiaro.
Disse che la NATO unita è molto più potente della sola russia,ma che la Russia è una delle maggiori potenze nucleari e che da un ipotetico conflitto nucleare nessuno sarebbe uscito vincitore.

Ergo : bombe sganciate da una parte all'altra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Lukashenko: "Ho detto a Macron che la Francia non deve azzardarsi a posizionare armi nucelari in Polonia o Lituania. Se lo fa, daremo il consenso a Mosca di schierarle nel nostro territorio."*



E questo sarebbe territorio neutro su cui negoziare una tregua o una pace?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Lukashenko: "Ho detto a Macron che la Francia non deve azzardarsi a posizionare armi nucelari in Polonia o Lituania. Se lo fa, daremo il consenso a Mosca di schierarle nel nostro territorio."*


Povero lukafesso, dittatore di un paese fantoccio. Un pupazzo praticamente.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Lukashenko: "Ho detto a Macron che la Francia non deve azzardarsi a posizionare armi nucelari in Polonia o Lituania. Se lo fa, daremo il consenso a Mosca di schierarle nel nostro territorio."*


Europa circondata da baffetti che credono di vivere negli anni 60. E qualcuno ancora lì giustifica. Incredibile


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Lukashenko: "Ho detto a Macron che la Francia non deve azzardarsi a posizionare armi nucelari in Polonia o Lituania. Se lo fa, daremo il consenso a Mosca di schierarle nel nostro territorio."*



Mah


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Lukashenko, a parole, più devastante di Putin, se veramente si sta negoziando la pace.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi spiace che anche da te arrivino queste conclusioni...
> Se "crollano" loro,crolleremo anche noi a ruota.
> 
> Altro che devastazione senza sparare un colpo.


I russi hanno bisogno del mercato occidentale ben piu di quanto gli occidentali abbiano bisogno delle materie prime russe.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,Putin giorni fa (mi pare anche prima dell'inizio dell'invasione),fu abbastanza chiaro.
> Disse che la NATO unita è molto più potente della sola russia,ma che la Russia è una delle maggiori potenze nucleari e che da un ipotetico conflitto nucleare nessuno sarebbe uscito vincitore.
> 
> Ergo : bombe sganciate da una parte all'altra



Appunto, è un pazzo


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Repubblica:
> Mosca: "Kiev accetta negoziato a Gomel".​


Bisognerà vedere gli accordi e se andranno bene.. 

Comunque ormai la Russia è andata. Con questa strategia ha di fatto unito la NATO e la UE e non si fideranno più dei RUssi figuriamoci.

Alcuni parlano di vittoria russa. Invece no, non vince nessuna. Se si trova un accordo si torna alla guerra fredda ragazzi si torna al post 45 

Rapporti tesi che possono saltare in qualsiasi momento.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Rispondo per ipotesi e provocazioni:
> Se il mio ipotetico sgoverno di Salvini, Borghi e Bagnai mi portasse fuori dall'euro, poi ci troviamo inflazione a mille, ad un certo punto come tutti i governi dittatoriali, trova un capro espiatorio estero e dichiara guerra alla Francia, tu pensi che io combatterei per l'Italia?


Sei fossi un soldato dovresti. E i contesti non sono uguali dai. Sto leggendo cose con poco senso in questi giorni


----------



## Raryof (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Finita. Putin ha vinto. Ha vinto la prepotenza sulla diplomazia. Preparatevi ad essere dalla parte dei più deboli. Dalla parte di quelli che hanno le testate atomiche ma tanto non conta nulla perché noi siamo buoni e non le useremo mai mentre gli altri fuori di testa minacciano di usarle se non si fa come dicono loro. Fine del mondo libero. Il mondo libero ha perso e spero che i primi a pagarne le conseguenze siano quelli che il mondo libero lo criticano sbavando per il Putin oli xijinping di turno


Il mondo libero in realtà è quello meno libero, cioè noi, questo perché qui c'è la ricchezza e si protegge quella non i civili, gli abitanti occidentali non sono che marionette, qr code, nient'altro, gente a cui devi dare la guerra e che devi tenere impegnata mentalmente mentre progetti il futuro emergenziale perpetuo, futuro a cui però devi abituarli, passando da una vita A ad una vita B e C se necessario, ma se arrivi ad una vita B nel giro di qualche anno (e si normalizza quando invece dovrebbe finire) la vita C, cioè quella più impensabile, sarà una transizione semplicissima, come chiamare l'ennesimo stato di emergenza o l'individuazione del nuovo nemico mondiale, Putin, arrivato appena dopo i non allineati nostrani.
Lo capite che creare odio è ormai la normalità?


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,Putin giorni fa (mi pare anche prima dell'inizio dell'invasione),fu abbastanza chiaro.
> Disse che la NATO unita è molto più potente della sola russia,ma che la Russia è una delle maggiori potenze nucleari e che da un ipotetico conflitto nucleare nessuno sarebbe uscito vincitore.
> 
> Ergo : bombe sganciate da una parte all'altra


Più chiaro di così.... Il problema é che temo seriamente che possa mantenere la parola


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per ora non ha vinto nulla, questi negoziati sempre che esistano davvero non sono un ultimatum come quello dell'altro giorno. È un segno di debolezza di mosca teoricamente, almeno finché non vediamo i termini di questo negoziato, sempre che esista e non sia una trovata russa per dire: "Ehi avete visto, rifiutano qualunque cosa".


Figurati. Ma
Che tipo di negoziato vuoi che proponga. Lo stesso di ieri con la possibilità che il governo ucraino vada in esilio. Ma qualcuno può ancora fidarsi di Putin in campo diplomatico energetico politico e commerciale? Uno che 3 giorni da diceva che l Occidente era isterico e intentanti preparava un vile attacco? Ma per favore.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

*La direttrice del TG1 Monica Maggioni a Domenica in: "Le ultime notizie sulla negoziazione della pace possono far parte delle tante disinformazioni diffuse in questa guerra".*


----------



## Milanlove (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione,ma sbagli su una cosa : fino ad ORA lukashenko è vissuto come un re.
> Una Russia economicamente debole,anzi,in ginocchio a sentire gli americani,farebbe crollare il castello di sabbia.
> 
> E senza la Russia a coprirgli le spalle,neanche in Bielorussia c sarà più posto per Lukashenko.
> ...


non è una cosa bella quella che sto per dire, ma funziona così:
Se si allinea agli Stati che lo circondano, Lukashenko può stare lì tranquillo e sereno pure con il suo regime totalitario. Ha uno Stato senza grandi risorse che non credo sia appetibile a UE e USA.
E comunque si torna sempre lì, è meglio perdere tutto per fare da stampella a Putin o rischiare e vedere se si può trattare con nuovi alleati più potenti della Russia?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Lukashenko: "Ho detto a Macron che la Francia non deve azzardarsi a posizionare armi nucelari in Polonia o Lituania. Se lo fa, daremo il consenso a Mosca di schierarle nel nostro territorio."*


Quando ti taglierai i baffi caro Lukascemo, forse e dico forse possiamo accettare la tua richiesta..


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La direttrice del TG1 Monica Maggioni a Domenica in: "Le ultime notizie sulla negoziazione della pace possono far parte delle tante disinformazioni diffuse in questa guerra".*


Quindi è stata tutta una mossa russa per poi dire "Noi vogliamo trattare e lui no?".


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Figurati. Ma
> Che tipo di negoziato vuoi che proponga. Lo stesso di ieri con la possibilità che il governo ucraino vada in esilio. Ma qualcuno può ancora fidarsi di Putin in campo diplomatico energetico politico e commerciale? Uno che 3 giorni da diceva che l Occidente era isterico e intentanti preparava un vile attacco? Ma per favore.


Sempre meglio un negoziato in più che bombe a manetta


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Da TGcom24: Putin ordina l'allerta del sistema difensivo nucleare.


Che significa?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

*PA: Putin ordina l'allerta del sistema difensivo nucleare russo*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

*PUTIN ORDINA ALLERTA SISTEMA DIFENSIVO NUCLEARE.*


----------



## Djici (27 Febbraio 2022)

Se e vero che l'Ucraina ha accettato di dialogare con la Russia, spero che sia solo per avere più tempo così da ricevere gli aiuti dei paesi NATO.
Accettare le richieste di Putin e inaccettabile.

Che poi "stranamente" ho letto decine di post di insulti a Biden perché ha usato la parola WWIII... Ma nessuno di quelli che apre bocca su l'altro imbecile di Bielorusso che non parla di WWIII ma addirittura di guerra atomica.


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *PUTIN ORDINA ALLERTA SISTEMA DIFENSIVO NUCLEARE.*


Questo la sgancia, mamma mia!


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Putin ha ordinato l'allerta del sistema difensivo nucleare russo.*


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il mondo libero in realtà è quello meno libero, cioè noi, questo perché qui c'è la ricchezza e si protegge quella non i civili, gli abitanti occidentali non sono che marionette, qr code, nient'altro, gente a cui devi dare la guerra e che devi tenere impegnata mentalmente mentre progetti il futuro emergenziale perpetuo, futuro a cui però devi abituarli, passando da una vita A ad una vita B e C se necessario, ma se arrivi ad una vita B nel giro di qualche anno (e si normalizza quando invece dovrebbe finire) la vita C, cioè quella più impensabile, sarà una transizione semplicissima, come chiamare l'ennesimo stato di emergenza o l'individuazione del nuovo nemico mondiale, Putin, arrivato appena dopo i non allineati nostrani.
> Lo capite che creare odio è ormai la normalità?


Mi tengo il mio mondo “meno libero”. Grazie. Passo e chiudo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Sta parlando Putin a un'agenzia, tremo.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *PUTIN ORDINA ALLERTA SISTEMA DIFENSIVO NUCLEARE.*


Eccolo li, sta per farne un'altra prima da l'idea di voler trattare poi sgancia tutto.. come con l'invasione


----------



## danjr (27 Febbraio 2022)

A me pare che siano bastati un paio di fucili e missili americani per mettere in Crisi la Russia.
In uno scontro convenzionale gli Usa arriverebbero a Mosca in una settimana con la pipa in bocca. Il punto è che questa non è una cos positiva, perché temo che dal punto di vista nucleare i potenziali siamo più o meno pari e i deboli senza scrupoli possono ricorrere a queste armi


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Putin ha ordinato l'allerta del sistema difensivo nucleare russo.*



Prima dicono che l' Ucraina è partita per trattare.

Adesso questo.

Mah, questo trolla tutti

È un pericolo pubblico


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Putin ha ordinato l'allerta del sistema difensivo nucleare russo.*


Speriamo che sia solo allerta, per convincere gli Ucraini ad appecorarsi e non si abbia al momento intento offensivo. A questo punto, la resistenza si farà due domande e probabilmente molti cambieranno idea all'istante.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che sia solo allerta, per convincere gli Ucraini ad appecorarsi e non si abbia al momento intento offensivo. A questo punto, la resistenza si farà due domande e probabilmente molti cambieranno idea all'istante.



Se non si prende l'Ucraina entro lunedì la sgancia. Ho questa sensazione clamorosa nelle viscere, come altri qui dentro.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Prima dicono che l' Ucraina è partita per trattare.
> 
> Adesso questo.
> 
> ...



Servono trattative subito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che sia solo allerta, per convincere gli Ucraini ad appecorarsi e non si abbia al momento intento offensivo. A questo punto, la resistenza si farà due domande e probabilmente molti cambieranno idea all'istante.



Ma difensivo vuol dire di fatto offensivo. Per difendersi ne deve sganciare una.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> A me pare che siano bastati un paio di fucili e missili americani per mettere in Crisi la Russia.
> In uno scontro convenzionale gli Usa arriverebbero a Mosca in una settimana con la pipa in bocca. Il punto è che questa non è una cos positiva, perché temo che dal punto di vista nucleare i potenziali siamo più o meno pari e i deboli senza scrupoli possono ricorrere a queste armi



Uno degli elementi che rendono paranoici i Russi, è proprio che teoricamente Mosca è facilmente prendibile oggi.

Senza l'Ucraina a fare da tappo, poi non c è nulla, tutta pianura.

Non ci sono montagne, non ci sono mari.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se non si prende l'Ucraina entro lunedì la sgancia. Ho questa sensazione clamorosa nelle viscere, come altri qui dentro.


Può farlo benissimo. L'Ucraina di fatto non è nella NATO e potrebbe sganciarla senza problemi, a qual punto entreremo in guerra anche noi visto che non potremmo guardare e poi dirà "la NATO ci ha attaccato noi non abbiamo fatto nulla, risponderemo" e via allo show atomico.


----------



## Djici (27 Febbraio 2022)

Sarà solo una cosa che non ha importanza ma ho cercato notizie su questa nuova follia di Putin ma in francese.
Loro parlano di "forza di dissuasione atomica".
Non ci vedo la.parola "difesa".


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma difensivo vuol dire di fatto offensivo. Per difendersi ne deve sganciare una.


Non sono preparato e non so dire se questo è solo un primo passo che far cambiare idea di getto agli Ucraini, per poi fare sul serio quando gli equilibri non cambieranno. Non so poi se dopo l'allerta si debba per forza sganciare l'atomica e già da ora dunque non si torna più indietro.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se non si prende l'Ucraina entro lunedì la sgancia. Ho questa sensazione clamorosa nelle viscere, come altri qui dentro.



Mi auguro che tu abbia torto marcio.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ormai non vale più nulla. Se rompi il contratto del gas con lui ti minaccia con le bimbe nucleari. Se si sveglia e decide che devi comprare rame solo da lui ti minaccia con le
Bimbe nucleari. Lo capite che è ha vinto? È lui il capo del mondo ora. Anche se l Ucraina si arrendesse oggi stesso credete sarebbe finita? Ormai può fare il bello e il cattivo tempo in tutto il mondo.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Ormai non vale più nulla. Se rompi il contratto del gas con lui ti minaccia con le bimbe nucleari. Se si sveglia e decide che devi comprare rame solo da lui ti minaccia con le
> Bimbe nucleari. Lo capite che è ha vinto? È lui il capo del mondo ora. Anche se l Ucraina si arrendesse oggi stesso credete sarebbe finita? Ormai può fare il bello e il cattivo tempo in tutto il mondo.


Descrizione sintetica e perfetta.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se non si prende l'Ucraina entro lunedì la sgancia. Ho questa sensazione clamorosa nelle viscere, come altri qui dentro.


Comincia ad essere molto possibile.
Non si farà remore. Questo tira il confetto atomico ed è la fine di tutti noi.


----------

